# Best Books for Hydroponic Growing?



## AetvsDominvs (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations on best reading for hydroponics?
How 'bout best pot grow books?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 14, 2007)

Integral Hyroponics is a good sourse for general information. It includes directions for setting up a grow room and a grow closet. Explains the different sytems and cover all the basics. Its not MJ specific, in fact I don't think the word is in the book. The Indoor Marijuana Growers Bible by Cervantes is a good background on MJ and lighting but doesn't include a lot about Hydro. I understand he has a downloadable version that does. I haven't looked at that one. Some here have suggested it. I hope I don't look foolish.


----------



## AetvsDominvs (Feb 14, 2007)

*I just bought:*

*"The Cannabis Grow Bible: The Definitive Guide to Growing Marijuana for Recreational and Medical Use"*
Greg Green; Paperback; $15.58

and

*"Integral Hydroponics"*
Kitchen; $24.95

VV, the one by Jeoge Cervantes was the other one at the top of the list on Amazon. I may but it too but... I have some reading to do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 14, 2007)

here's a few.
FS Book Company - Marijuana Books


----------



## heymo85 (Feb 14, 2007)

AetvsDominvs said:


> *I just bought:*
> 
> *"The Cannabis Grow Bible: The Definitive Guide to Growing Marijuana for Recreational and Medical Use"*
> Greg Green; Paperback; $15.58
> ...


ive read the cannabis grow bible by greg green and it was very good.the only book on hydro ive read was called hydro marijauana gardens by tom flowers.


----------



## twisterbilly (Sep 28, 2009)

heymo85 said:


> ive read the cannabis grow bible by greg green and it was very good.the only book on hydro ive read was called hydro marijauana gardens by tom flowers.


Integral Hydroponics is good. I learned everything to get me started from it and then learned more from forums. I just landed Edition 4 of Integral Hydro. The website is www.integralhydro.com

Ed 4 hasn't changed much from Ed 2 and 3 but I got it because he has included some hydro industry formulas and is releasing a book soon on nutrient making for home growers (that one I definitely am going to buy also).


----------



## roundplanet (Apr 24, 2016)

bump


----------

